# Cruze Hatch Water Leak



## Zyrian (Feb 3, 2015)

Last week I noticed after it had rained that when I opened the hatch, there was water draining from the space behind the driver's rear light on the hatch itself. 

Took the car to the dealer, and two days later, they said they weren't able to replicate the leak. Has anyone else had this issue with the hatches? I thought it was a sedan-exclusive issue.


----------



## loveshackle (May 30, 2017)

No, and it's been raining a lot. But, I'll keep an eye out. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Fake news.

Ok, I kid, but no, I haven't noticed this issue.


----------



## gunbolt (Jun 7, 2017)

Hello, I am from Brazil and we import the Cruze 2gen frm Argentina, we had a recall for the sedan version, they had to change the breaklight kit (the factory sent a new one with different types of rubber).

But regarding the hatch we never had this kind of issue.

Did you had another incident like that?

regards


----------

